# Tank shots



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

.....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

what Kind of bicher?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

delhezi


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hehe awesome tank bro!









In the first pic, it looks like the bichir is trying to walk on the floor.

How big is your tank?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the specimens are marvelous, but I want decorations


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very impresive!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the complements~!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah the dat is a beauty. but the FRT is my favorite.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

mine too


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

That fly river turtle is a pimp!







Little off topic but do they live in captivity for a long time, and does he/she ever nip the rays?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

they can live in captivity for yeearrrsss. they can nip at rays but it depends on their mood.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Cool tank snappy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice tank..the sand look good in there


----------

